
Ask HN: What are you working on today? - shaddi
Or what did you work on this week? Screenshots of your development environment (or the equivalent for your type of work) would be cool.
======
chime
Today's my last day as an employee at my job of 6 years. I'll become a
consultant starting Monday so if they need me, it'll be hourly billing. I'm
just reviewing my emails today and reassigning my regular responsibilities.

~~~
csallen
Mind if I ask where you'll be getting your customers (clients) from as a new
consultant?

~~~
chime
I'll be consulting for my current job itself. Voluntarily going from fixed
salary to hourly consulting gig. No daily responsibility, fewer hours, much
higher hourly pay. I'm pretty certain I'll end up being significantly more
productive because I will get to pick my own projects and not have to deal
with meetings, obligations, or personal issues with coworkers. I'm giving up a
double-sized corner office at a growing company but I'm getting my time and
desire to code back.

~~~
gcb
You are doing it wrong. Clients == meetings^2.

~~~
chime
Yes, but these will be billable meetings that will result in actual product.
Previously, it was meetings that took away time from coding and was instead
wasted dealing with typical office conflicts.

------
donw
Telling my girlfriend's parents that she's getting married. :)

~~~
superic
I'm doing the same in the next week :)

Considering a dowry joke with her father... but maybe not since it could
really wrong, really fast.

~~~
Scriptor
Could be done well. He should write a formal contract asking for 20 goats and
5 cows, then have him sign it. :)

~~~
misterbwong
Awesome. Congrats to both of you! I just "took the plunge" about a month ago!

One piece of advice: take a second to enjoy the day and eachother. If yours is
a surprise like mine was, it's easy to get lost in the nervousness/planning.

------
patio11
I am working on stuffing my face with burgers and chips prior to going back to
the land of noodles and raw fish. Plus customer support emails, since
birthdays and bridal showers don't stop just because I am on vacation.

~~~
nudge
I would be interested to know how much time you spend doing customer support;
or, rather, whether you have tried to automate any of this using existing
tools (like getsatisfaction, or even just a faq). Or since - as you have
written in the past - your customers are not particularly techno-savvy, are
these tools of limited use to you, and emails are the only way to go? This
might be of interest to companies with similar customers.

~~~
patio11
I spend between 0 and 20 minutes a day on customer support for BCC, with most
days (particularly in the summer) closer to zero.

Previously I used something which macroed responses (20% of the issues are 80%
of the time, always) but I forgot to reinstall it, and support these days is
fast enough that I don't really care enough to install it again.

My biggest tricks for decreasing the number are a) switching to a web app
versus a downloadable app (< 10% the support burden, seriously), b)
aggressively rewriting anything I need to on the interface to answer common
questions before they arrive in my inbox, and c) optimizing the admin controls
for common support queries.

I have a support page ("FAQ? Is that Arabic?") and some self-help support
tools, like a password reminder system and a Registration Key lookup. (Support
issue #1 for four years running.) My impression is that they help enough to
justify creating them, but they're palliatives rather than solutions. I have
no desire to use GetSatisfaction or any other third party which will confuse
my customers to no positive purpose.

------
PStamatiou
Working on redesigning Notifo's website. I started by nuking all the css from
the last design, removing divs I didn't like, reorganizing the site with a
page div, some wrappers for header and footer so I could stretch them out
100%. Worked on the logo a bit to get a slicker look that blended in with the
background, in addition to a subtle letterpress effect.

I still have lots left to redesign in terms of content pages, in addition to
adding a few new sections to the site but I've been tinkering around with some
typography recently. I really want to use TypeKit but last night Chad and I
found that - possibly related - scrolling on the site is incredibly slow when
TypeKit is enabled than when it's not, or when using a Google WebFont instead.

Using lots of CSS3 throughout - combined with Sass it makes it super easy. for
example, my box-shadow mixin:

    
    
      @mixin box-shadow($ho, $vo, $b, $c)
        -webkit-box-shadow: $ho $vo $b $c
        -moz-box-shadow: $ho $vo $b $c
        box-shadow: $ho $vo $b $c
        filter: "progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.dropshadow( OffX=" $ho, "OffY=" $vo, "Color=" $c ")"
        -ms-filter: "progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.dropshadow( OffX=" $ho, "OffY=" $vo, "Color=" $c ")"

------
kadavy
My SXSW proposal. I plan to present "Design for the Coder's Mind":
[http://www.kadavy.net/blog/posts/design-for-the-coders-
mind-...](http://www.kadavy.net/blog/posts/design-for-the-coders-mind-reverse-
engineering-visual-design/)

But I'm stuck on the name. Some contenders:

\- Hacking Design: Reverse-Engineering Beauty

\- Design for Hackers: Reverse-Engineering Beauty

\- Visual Design, Reverse-Engineered: Design for Coders

Thoughts?

~~~
maccman
I think: \- Design for Hackers: Reverse-Engineering Beauty

Sounds like an interesting talk!

~~~
cubicle67
Yeah, but then they'll all turn up thinking they'll be making a girl, like in
Weird Science

------
cubicle67
It's late evening at the moment, and tomorrow is the birthday party for one of
my boys; a Pirate Party, arrrr.

At the moment I'm cutting out eyepatches so we can play pin the eyepatch on
the pirate. Next up I've been assigned to draw treasure maps. Should be a fun
day

------
mindcrime
Well... I took the entire week off from my day job, so I could work on my
startup project.

Some background: My stuff is all open-source, and I'd been working on it under
a name that I'd picked out 2+ years ago. But development had kinda stalled out
a while back, and I'd never aggressively promoted the project and tried to
solicit much outside help. So I started working on it hard again earlier this
year, but changed directions fairly substantially. Switched to coding in
Groovy/Grails at the same time, and have made tremendous progress.

What I've done this week:

1\. Write a pile of Groovy code, making fixes and tweaks to the actual
project.

2\. Renamed the open-source project, and started moving the development from
java.net to a combination of Google Code and GitHub.

3\. Spun up two new slices at Slicehost, and started building two new servers:
One for infrastructure "stuff" (Bugzilla, Hudson, etc.) and one for a demo
site where the public demo will live.

4\. Started working on the "Community" section of my company website, which
will contain information about the open-source side of things. I'm setting up
something similar to the what JBoss has; with their site divided into
"JBoss.com" and "JBoss.org" where the .org site is aimed towards developers
and users of the open-source code

5\. Need to rewrite all of the copy on the company website to reflect the new
focus. I'm basically reusing a company name and domain I'd setup to use for
doing consulting / freelance development... so the website talks about all of
that, instead of the product I'm working on.

The goal is to have all of the code moved to Google Code / GitHub, have the
public demo up and running, have Bugzilla installed and setup, and have all
the new website copy done, before I go back to work on Monday.

Screenshots:

<http://imgur.com/mR50F.png>

<http://imgur.com/kcfL2.png>

<http://imgur.com/dOo8L.png>

------
jasonneal
Creating a PHP application for my employer that will allow us to deploy small
5 page websites for clients quicker than ever. We found we had to turn down a
lot of jobs because the money didn't add up to the time required, but this
will fix that issue.

------
ardit33
working on the ui components of the next gen Kindle :P

Other than that, finishing up the ipad/iphone version of a children story I
have been working at home. Almost there.... kinda cute actually.

~~~
joubert
What is storyfun.com? It says "coming in June 2010".

~~~
ardit33
Something I do for fun. Children's stories. I need to update the site, but
yeah I am behind as I have been really busy on my job. It should say
"September" or better, "sometime soon..." :P

<http://www.storyfun.com/spacecat/>

------
yan
Wrapping up my last day at the office.

~~~
ScotterC
Same here! Making the jump from large corporation employment to startup life.

~~~
brianmwang
A startup that I'm positive will be huge :)

~~~
ScotterC
Thanks. I have a lot of faith in the engineers we got going here.

------
city41
Working on a Silverlight app for my employer. I inherited this app from
previous contractors and some of the stuff they did is pretty scary, so last
night was the tipping point and I've decided to start ripping out all the bad
stuff.

I'm also torn on Silverlight in general and seriously considering rewriting
the app from scratch in an HTML framework (debating between Rails and ASP.NET
MVC, even if that debate may seem like a silly one to some :) )

~~~
amackera
If you have the flexibility to rewrite the project in Rails, absolutely do it
:)

~~~
city41
I totally have the flexibility in that if I showed up with a Rails version of
the app my boss would be all for it. But I don't have the flexibility to do it
on company time. I am currently studying Rails 3 and getting a feel for how
long I think it'd take to do this. I think a clean, well written Rails version
of the app would make my life so much easier in the long run.

Silverlight is an interesting beast. All in all I am finding it feels like
writing a webapp in C# and a very strange "version" of HTML :) Especially when
you use the Navigation Framework, the app becomes so website like it's
ridiculous. I hate to think Microsoft wasted all that money, but I'm having a
hard time coming up with Silverlight's strengths. Especially considering we
are having issues with the Mac plugin, the promise of "write once" seems to
not be met either. Granted it's two plugins versus half a dozen browsers (we
don't support Moonlight at all), but still, if I'm going to be fighting how
different platforms render my app, I might as well take advantage of the most
ubiquitous and open platform there is.

I can admit XAML was well conceived for layout flexibility and visual effects.
But at the end of the day, that benefit is so small it's hardly worth
considering.

~~~
delano
_... if I showed up with a Rails version of the app my boss would be all for
it. But I don't have the flexibility to do it on company time._

That's a long and tiring road.

------
yason
Fixing my son's newly bought second-hand bike. This is probably his last
intermediate bike until I can buy him a brand new adult-size bike that will
accompany him after that.

The rear wheel seems to be quite badly out of alignment. Part of it is bent to
one side for about 1 cm and after fixing that down to 1 mm or less by trimming
the spokes, there's still considerable vertical misalignment left.

Due to the horizontal misalignment the spokes and nipples don't have equally
distributed configuration reserve, so it's pretty difficult to compensate
against the slightly oval shape of the rim. While it's fun to fix things, I
think I'll just go for a new wheel.

Other than that, the bike was a good find. The power transmission was in good
shape (chains and gears ok, the derailleur and the gear changer work ok, ball
bearings are ok) and it worked out of the box. I only replaced one braking
cable and repainted one section of the body, and I think I'll go with that.
Oh, I paid 15€ for it, and the good old ones are of a ten-fold better make
than the cheapest bikes you can buy new.

------
cawhitworth
Hand-rolled SSE optimised version of a domain transform and coefficient re-
order for a video encoder. 3x speedup over the C++ version, yay!

(My development environment just looks like Visual Studio, and that's because
it is.)

------
ivenkys
No one is doing something more mind-numbing than me.

Waiting for I.T Support to give me Admin rights on my PC to get
something/anything working.

~~~
jokermatt999
That was last week for me. You have my utmost sympathy, but at least you can
browse HN in the meantime. I was once stuck doing that without anything to
read and no browsing capabilities. It was mindnumbing, but I was at least
being paid.

------
cschep
Learning OpenGL ES (and computer graphics concepts in general for that matter)
while trying to make a 3D iPhone game for my graphics class this summer.

~~~
wallflower
Some good references for learning OpenGL/computer graphics math from
yesterday's Ask HN

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1497383>

~~~
cschep
thanks!

------
jroes
Trying to figure out how to get my mom out of these cash advance schemes and
chronic overdrafts due to her lack of understanding of how banking works. Then
reworking her finances into something manageable so she can manage to buy
groceries.

Got some google maps integration going for one of my web app ideas this
morning while on the train. Hoping to knock out the remaining stuff on the way
home.

What am I not working on? Anything related to my day job, even though I'm at
the office while I type this.

------
joshfinnie
Working on a few things:

Starting to get the word out for GISQuery.com, a Q&A site for GIS
professionals using OSQA. Having an interesting time getting the word out on
this one since I need participation for the site to grow.

Learning CodeIngniter as a PHP framework to help get a few other ideas off the
ground (a revamped 140Pl.us and a new beer website). I am getting tired of
trying to build highly functioning sites from scratch so I thought I'd try a
framework.

~~~
qeorge
I'd be curious to hear what you think of CodeIgniter, I have heard good
things. We've been using CakePHP for about 3 years now, and would highly
recommend it as a general purpose PHP framework.

~~~
joshfinnie
I am not going to lie, I chose CodeIgniter over CakePHP because I found some
cool video tutorials on CodeIgniter the day I was most interested and went
from there. So far, I like it; but, that might just be liking the MVC model.

~~~
kingofspain
The CI videos are great. I got a better (basic, admittedly) grip on MVC in 20
minutes than I did in a year of essays, forum posts and lectures.

------
nagrom
Reverse engineering the communication protocol for a Thorlabs stepper motor
and writing a Linux driver for it.

Planning my road trip to CERN from Scotland next week and getting to know a
Monte Carlo simulation for physics reactions for when I arrive!

Deciding where to go for dinner...

------
jswinghammer
PowerPoint presentation.

Who's happier than me? No one.

------
dchest
Today I released my three-day project "I Write Like". You paste some text, it
analyzes it and tells you what famous writer you write like. Link:
<http://iwl.me>

~~~
m0nastic
I just spent about 15 minutes messing around with this. Very neat. I then made
the unfortunate decision to show it to my girlfriend, who is now angry at me
that it said she writes like Dan Brown.

I'd be curious to know how large the pool of authors is.

~~~
dchest
:-) Currently 29 authors. Will feed it with more.

~~~
dchest
Now 40.

------
mgrouchy
The same thing I do every day, try to take over the world---okay, not really,
currently work on SWIX, working on updating some payments stuff, and setting
up redis to prototype some new features.

~~~
cschep
Pinky? Are you thinking what I'm thinking?

------
tjr
Trying to get an avionics subsystem to display a particular error message, in
order to demonstrate completeness in testing. Part of this effort:

[http://www.eurocontrol.int/link2000/public/subsite_homepage/...](http://www.eurocontrol.int/link2000/public/subsite_homepage/homepage.html)

------
kranner
Drew my first webcomic on the interaction between programmers and recruiters
yesterday: <http://bit.ly/bx1vi5>

Thinking about a follow-up.

~~~
brianmwang
Some feedback: the stick figures are slightly confusing. It took me 10 seconds
before I figured out they weren't talking on the phone while hunched over on a
seat.

~~~
kranner
Thanks for the feedback!

My dad thought one of them was a tablelamp.

------
wingo
The REPL and debugger for GNU Guile, an implementation of Scheme. I'm trying
to integrate the two, so when you get an error, you're just dropped into a new
recursive REPL that happens to have a debugger too, so you can inspect the
stack from there.

------
_corbett
Stayed up all night chatting politics with a friend in SF to preempt jetlag
from flying to Poland, proceeded to fly to Poland, slept on plane 1/2, fixed
niggly bug on plane 2/2, touched down in Warsaw, went to the Chopin museum,
had some vegan pierogis. Now shipping three updates and heading to bed lamely
early on a Friday night as said preemptive jetlag strike was only marginally
successful.

------
nir
An Android app that turns the phone into a simple SMS gateway, allowing you to
deploy SMS apps anywhere in the world the phone works (without having to
install complex hardware/software, deal with service providers etc)

<http://wiki.github.com/niryariv/txtgate/>

Work environment: Java / Eclipse / Android (new to all of these, varying
degrees of pain ;))

~~~
djb_hackernews
just checked it out. Is it for people with phones who can sms but aren't able
to get on the internet?

What are the use cases?

~~~
nir
>Is it for people with phones who can sms but aren't able to get on the
internet?

That's correct. There are millions, perhaps billions of these, especially in
developing regions. They don't own computers or modern phones, but they do
have simple cellphones with SMS capability.

From the developer's side, deploying an SMS based service - esp in places with
no TextMarks etc support - is significantly harder than just launching a
website. You need to either get access to the cell provider's SMS gateway
(often requires money/connections) or set up your own cell modem/phone
connected to a server running SMS gateway software (non trivial - NGOs
sometimes fly devs in just to set it up).

This project allows you to replace all this with just an Android phone with
this app installed.

Well, hopefully. Haven't been field tested yet... If anyone wants to beta test
this on some non-mission critical SMS app I'd love to work with you.

------
bmelton
Today I am recovering from my first actual mixed martial arts class. My wife
and I (recently reconciled, if you're following my posts) went, and she
learned her first jab, (vicious) right cross, uppercut, left hook, front kick,
body kick, armbar, rear naked choke and a kimura that's still got my arm a
little weak.

I used to train in a number of martial arts like, 20 years ago, but now I'm
33, about 25-30 pounds overweight, and VERY out of shape, and decided to jump
back in 100%.

Joined a Team Lloyd Irvin dojo (Ivey League MMA) and did the MMA basics
course, which nearly killed me during the warm up, but I and my wife kept
going through the entire class.

We'll be going back Saturday, and my 8 year old daughter is enrolled as well
after watching the other kids enjoy kicking the snot out of the instructors.

As for a picture of the development environment... I suppose this'll do?
[http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr41/iveyleaguepics/grand...](http://i468.photobucket.com/albums/rr41/iveyleaguepics/grand%20opening/go1.jpg)

------
aaronbrethorst
Now: drinking coffee and laying in bed reading HN.

In an hour: Building an iPhone app in tandem with its Rails backend for a
client.

~~~
rokhayakebe
You are living the life Aaron

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Thanks! Moving into contracting has been sort of a revelation for me. I'm
working where I want to, when I want to, and—as long as I can respond to my
clients in a reasonable timeframe—when I want to.

The only 'downside' is that I don't know if I could ever go back into a
traditional corporate environment at this point.

~~~
tjarratt
I had a really similar experience after I quit my corporate job. As a lot of
people here have noted before, it's a lot easier to get into the startup
mentality if you've left the corporate world and contracting works for you.

Anyway, congratulations!

------
chipsy
Things I did today:

1\. Improved my stock trading environment. I moved into active trading of
leveraged ETFs recently(FAS and FAZ regularly move 4% or more in a day,
opening the possibility of a living income even on a modest portfolio), and I
was using the E*Trade web interface, but it had some nasty limitations and
glitches, so I finally bit the bullet and moved up to their $100/mo "Pro"
system, which has the arsenal of charting tools I was looking for.

2\. Worked on the lexer for my scripting language project. It's all hand-
rolled because that's how I've always done it - and I stick to simple syntax
anyway. I'm actually doing this because I'm stalling a bit on the runtime
model. I've established most of the core ideas for that, but not having done
something so complex before, it's easier to nibble away at the edges that I
understand first.

------
niyazpk
Working on polishing a new WordPress theme. I am not a designer per se, but it
is very difficult to come across simple and neat themes for websites. So I
designed one for myself and now I am giving it away as a free theme.

------
Eliezer
Writing a book on human rationality.

------
lovskogen
Today I'm taking a two hour trip with my grandad (born 1917) up to our log
cabin at Vassfaret, Norway. Kinda looks like this:
[http://image54.webshots.com/154/2/36/38/451523638WCSqPv_fs.j...](http://image54.webshots.com/154/2/36/38/451523638WCSqPv_fs.jpg)

I always wanted to do more things with him. He thought he'd never would see
the cabin again, but this will be his final trip up there. I'm going to spend
some days, breathing in mountain air and doing some thinking.

------
razerbeans
Porting _why's park place to ruby 1.9/sinatra/mongodb.

------
bd
Porting my molecule viewer from 2d canvas to WebGL:

<http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/img/canvasmol-webgl-chrome.png>

Here is my development environment (just SciTE and tons of browsers):

<http://alteredqualia.com/tmp/img/dev.png>

------
WesleyJohnson
Same project I've been working on for the better part of 3 months,
unfortunately: a web based chat using GWT to replace a flash based one. The
primary reasons are: we wanted to control the source code and remove dependecy
on third-party products and becase we want the chat to work on iPad so flash
is out.

Running into tons of stumbling blocks primarily around keeping the app near
realtime and stable. It's GWT on the front-end, but .NET webservices on the
backend. The existing flash based system has a custom server service and
periodically dumps logs into SQL Server. We started off trying to write
directly to SQL with our version but it wasn't fast enough and we were running
into too many contention issues. Now we're throwing Memcached in the middle
and it's much faster, but we're not entirely out of the woods.

I'm thoroughly convinced HTTP just shouldn't be used for chat applications.

~~~
tdfx
The client interface is up to you, but no need to re-invent the serverside
part:

From <http://xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0124.html> This specification defines a
transport protocol that emulates the semantics of a long-lived, bidirectional
TCP connection between two entities (such as a client and a server) by
efficiently using multiple synchronous HTTP request/response pairs without
requiring the use of frequent polling or chunked responses.

Drop in an existing XMPP chat server (or write your own if you must) and you
should be good to go. A lot of high-volume sites are using this implementation
for their web-based chat services.

~~~
tdfx
As an aside: If you're not willing to make that substantial kind of change to
your system at this point, I would at least recommend basing your messaging
system on something that's designed to do it (i.e. a message queue) as opposed
to a relational database. RabbitMQ has had quite good reviews from what I've
seen, with clustering and persistence available.

------
qeorge
Client side image resizing for an image uploader, part of a larger web app
build. Saves a ton of time/bandwidth/CPU. So far its turned really well.

Its pretty easy actually, thanks to the most recent beta of SWFUpload. If you
want to implement yourself, make sure to grab the patched .swf or you may have
trouble queueing uploads.

SWFUpload 2.5 Beta:
[http://code.google.com/p/swfupload/downloads/detail?name=SWF...](http://code.google.com/p/swfupload/downloads/detail?name=SWFUpload_v250_beta_3_core.zip&can=2&q=)

Patched SWF:
[http://code.google.com/p/swfupload/downloads/detail?name=swf...](http://code.google.com/p/swfupload/downloads/detail?name=swfupload.swf.v2.5.0.beta3.2.zip&can=2&q=)

Demo: <http://demo.swfupload.org/v250beta3/resizedemo/index.php>

~~~
ashconnor
I looked into this but does it degrade well for non-flash users?

------
terra_t
building an A.I. that has something at least marginally interesting and more-
or-less correct about any subject

~~~
tjarratt
...but nothing to say? (kind of left out a key word there, couldn't help
myself).

------
paraschopra
Answering support mails, thinking how to scale app to at least 1000
simultaneous connections, preparing presentation to brief Forrester, contacted
some more bloggers, watched Mixergy interview on how to sell to Fortune 500
companies, finalizing on new feature: test result segmentation.

------
lenni
I'm implementing our PCI compliance by putting the entire credit card
transaction handling offsite.

------
ajayrchandran
I am working on an open source automated testing framework called aost
tellurium....trying to figure how to record the structure of a popup window. A
link to the project: <http://code.google.com/p/aost/>

------
barkmadley
a hacker news rss filter written in haskell that uses redis to store feed
information.

i've found a few filters that are like "only show feeditems which have 10+
votes" etc. I'm going for something a little more complicated - most popular n
posts by hour, day, week and month.

~~~
bgraves
I've been thinking about something like this.

Basically, seeing the Top 'N' posts for a given time period. Like a digest of
the Top 20 posts for the previous 24 hours delivered by email or RSS. I want
an option to retrieve some/all of the comments for these stories as well.

Does something like this exist already? RSS is not an optimal delivery method
for crowd sourced news sites like HN, Reddit, etc.

~~~
barkmadley
I already use something like this on a weekly basis for reddit.

<http://weeklyreddit.appspot.com/>

yeah basically you want some sort of digest, unfortunately weekly is often too
slow to contribute, so dayly is pretty good. I personally don't mind if its
done via rss.

------
masterponomo
Writing COBOL on an IBM mainframe:-) Updating a system for managing credit
card portfolios.

------
alx
Just received a Sugru.com kit yesterday, and I've been prototyping a mirror to
make photos in front of my macbook:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/alx/tags/sugru>

30min of fun, rest of the day for usual work :)

~~~
tbeseda
Cool. I did something similar a few years ago with one mirror:
[http://www.instructables.com/id/Per-i-Sight:-MacBook-
iSight-...](http://www.instructables.com/id/Per-i-Sight:-MacBook-iSight-
Periscope/) Cool application of Sugru.

------
Random_Person
Today I am trying to crunch 3 years of failed maintenance on a lab of 24
machines into a single day.

None of which were even registered on the domain!

Updating group policy information, pointing the machines to the WSUS server,
installing updated antivirus, installing new DeepFreeze client-- tedious work
that should have been done by previous techs/admins-- so I'm cleaning up a
mess.

This will be my summer. Get this school ironed out before the students come
back.

Oh, and I'm learning Python in-between-- it's that _structured
procrastination_ thing. :)

What possessed me to try and tackle this on a per-machine basis? Why did I not
just image one and roll it out? I wouldn't have time for HN and coding! :)

------
DCoder
Work: Tuesday, international flight to a customer to gather requirements for
new product version - enough work for a year. Thursday, try to integrate
WordPress and Facebook Connect and curse loudly - the architects who return
either a userID or a WP_Error object and the plugin writers who just (int)
$result without checking if it's an error.

Free time: reverse engineering a C++ game and extending it.
<http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/9215/devenv.png> \- IDA to rev/eng it,
Eclipse C++ with a custom build tool to compile, Rose Tyler background just
because.

------
mattyb
Working on a variant of Etsy's Deployinator, with a bunch of extra things we
need at work.

[http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/05/20/quantum-of-
deployment...](http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/05/20/quantum-of-deployment/)

------
Pistos2
Last night, I set up IMAP, TLS/SSL, and webmail on a server for myself, to
liberate myself from third parties (i.e. GMail) having a searchable corpus of
my email history.

In addition to that, I recently adjusted my fork of RVM[1] to work with Gentoo
again (installed and managed systemwide as root, with users read-only).

Also, for the past week or two, I've been helping with RDBI[2], a new project
aiming to be to database access what Rack is to web servers and web
frameworks.

[1]: <http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/>

[2]: <http://github.com/RDBI>

------
ww520
Today I am working on my strategic procrastination project - an Android game.
I got bored with my regular project, a Data Deduplication file system, and
decided to have some fun with learning Android development.

------
jasonkester
I had a bit of inspiration a couple nights ago and decided to rework an old
abandoned project and turn it into a service.

It's an automated crash logging thing that will collect info from your webapp
every time it throws, ball it up and send it off to an API at our site. Then,
on a schedule, we'll hit your site with the exact HTTP Request that broke it
the first time.

So yeah, I'm hoping to get it "Show HN"-able inside of a week. The collection
API is working, as is the regression piece. All it needs is some pretty
reports and a bunch of documentation.

------
misterbwong
Work: Finished some batch jobs and starting a new semi-interesting web
project. It'll be a welcome change from the boring admin/infrastructure stuff
I've been doing :)

Home: Android notes tutorial. Also fun :)

------
BigZaphod
Working on Twitterrific for iPhone/iPad.

------
kilian
It's 33 degrees C in my room, I'm afraid nothing is getting done today.

------
iwani
Today I'm going to convert these two designs into xhtml/css templates. phew.

Design 1: <http://bcoffee-projects.com/work/Indispensable> Design 2:
<http://bcoffee-projects.com/work/tad/design-review>

And much of this week was spent on research on what e-commerce platform and
payment gateway to use on my client's online florist

------
geuis
I was working on this till 2am San Francisco time, so I guess technically it
was today.

I started writing a Node.js client to consume the EVE-online api. They have no
json support, so it means eating XML. I was able to plug in node-
xml(<http://github.com/robrighter/node-xml>) and start getting usable data
from the xml right before bedtime, so I consider that a short-term goal
accomplished.

------
terryjsmith
Trying several approaches to get a screenshot of a known rect on the screen
that has a flash video in it (that is loaded from an external site) with the
click of a button and then save/stream the resulting image to a PHP script to
be saved to the server. The end users are not very technically savvy so
teaching them Jing or even image cropping is out of the question. Currently
experimenting with Flash and Java appplet solutions.

------
WalterGR
I'm working on automating slang term variant creation on
OnlineSlangDictionary.com . For example, making the main entry "blow (one)
away" also available under

    
    
        blow him away
        blow her away
        blow them away
    

etc.

It's an unfortunate tax I have to pay to search engines. Luckily it'll pay off
additionally when I switch from Google Custom Search to a real custom search
solution, and it'll be useful for a few upcoming special projects.

~~~
LeBlanc
Are you using any parsing tools? Like the stanford NLP?

I am currently developing an API for the stanford NLP so that other web apps
can easily use that parsing and word tagging tool.

Cool website. I like the idea of the "where is this slang used" feature.

~~~
WalterGR
_Are you using any parsing tools? Like the stanford NLP?_

Not yet. Right now it's just boring search-and-replace ("(one)" => "me",
"you", "him", "her", ...) complicated by the fact that the site has a lot of
moving parts. (I started it in 1996.)

I'll be looking into Stanford NLP, Python NLTK, etc. in the near future for
the aforementioned "special projects".

 _I am currently developing an API for the stanford NLP so that other web apps
can easily use that parsing and word tagging tool._

I'd be quite interested in that! Do you have a website / blog / some way we
can keep up with your progress?

 _Cool website. I like the idea of the "where is this slang used" feature._

Thanks!

------
ora600
So my customer has a critical production database that was hit by excessive
locking issue on a table that slowed everything to a halt. It looks like an
abuse of existing feature, so I worked on collecting enough information to
help the developers find the broken feature and abusing users.

This also seems to be impacting parts of the app that shouldn't be touching
that table, and I'm trying to figure out why that is happening.

Life is exciting at operations :)

------
vanelsas
Trying to figure out some core animation tricks in order to be able to create
fully customizable buttons/shapes on iPhone/iPad without the need to use PNGs.

------
adw
I'm the biz cofounder at Timetric, so I've spent quite a bit of time on local
and transatlantic phonecalls and taking meetings.

We're a _really_ technical company, though; the three of us who founded it met
as postdoc researchers doing materials simulation. That means we all can code,
though my cofounders are way stronger than I am, but today I've got the chance
to do some programming. Internal editorial-awareness tools, mostly.

------
csallen
Today I'm working on fleshing out some ideas for some business models for my
startup, Syphir. Here's a pic of the desk in my bedroom, aka my development
environment:
[http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9176/developmentenvironme...](http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9176/developmentenvironment.jpg).
A lot of screen real estate, but today most of my work will be done with a pen
and a pad :)

~~~
kungfooey
Geeze, your setup looks unusually similar to mine (that looks like an ASUS).

(I have an ASUS laptop w/ a 21" monitor and an old Macbook for iPhone dev.)

~~~
csallen
Toshiba Satellite w/ a 21" monitor and a Macbook for iPhone dev as well :)

~~~
gcb
love the speaker stand. but that's too much glare to stay sane.

------
kylebragger
Working on a new iteration of Forrst's Rangers algorithm.

------
wvenable
Porting all the JavaScript in our main web application (written years ago)
over to jQuery so we can use some nifty plugins. Been working on it all week.

------
danohuiginn
Spent the day chipping away at log analysis, but using it as an excuse to get
my hands dirty with freebase and mongodb. Now it's evening. I'm sitting alone
in the office, becoming more alert as the temperature drops, thinking about
the open data movement. Drafting something that might become a blog-post or an
article, but mainly just as a framework to get my head around it all, and
figure out where I fit in.

------
pcarmichael
I'm building an immutable filesystem of sorts on top of a distributed key-
value store, and am about to benchmark Riak to see how it might fare (as the
underlying key-value store). I'm also looking to do some visualization for
execution tracing of a product using Simile Timeline, but I'm wrestling with
incomplete documentation (the default DateTime resolution of 1 millisecond is
not sufficient).

------
harry
Producing a predictive model for student retention: aiming to assign a score
to a student on whether or not a newly admitted student will complete their
first semester through final semester (graduate).

Using SAS Enterprise Miner's various tools to compare a few different methods
for producing the model.

Also fighting off some reporter who is desperate for open records data but
unable to pay the $45 fee required for data access.

------
gshayban
When did HN become twitter? Using Clojure to sanify and convert doctor's notes
from a giant Oracle instance on a EMR to a simple CouchDB instance.

------
elimisteve
Finishing up my first iPhone app, which I've made with Appcelerator Titanium
so I can code in Javascript instead of Objective-C. Exciting! :-)

------
wzdd
Got bored with real work so I'm working on a thing that prints Python
tracebacks: 1) in colour 2) in colums, function | line num | file name 3)
stripping file name directories 4) Only printing code line on the top N frames
(because the rest is just noise).

There may be something like this already, but it's a good excuse to learn more
about Python tracebacks.

------
JarekS
I've just finished these 2 blogposts [http://blog.smartupz.com/2010/07/new-
version-is-coming-up.ht...](http://blog.smartupz.com/2010/07/new-version-is-
coming-up.html)

[http://blog.smartupz.com/2010/07/facebook-style-business-
sof...](http://blog.smartupz.com/2010/07/facebook-style-business-software-
should.html)

------
angelbob
Trying to convert some gnarly test fixtures into a Machinist file in JRuby on
Rails. After that, 10% time, but probably still on test-related topics. If I
don't think of anything that needs it more, installing Cucumber and getting it
hooked up to our build server, so we can use it for testing.

This is all in JRuby, and my editor of choice is emacs.

------
davi
Validation of a wiring diagram extracted from a cluster of physiologically
characterized cells in mammalian visual cortex.

------
damienfir
Building a simple DB using json files as storage system.

The goal is to provide a schemaless (and serverless) database for simple
websites.

------
tel
Continuing work on my summer research project. I'm building a high-precision
3D scanner for meshing out dissected rat eyes in transgenic opthalmology
studies. We've nearly got all the components talking and controlled and I'm
also close to finishing the first parts of the de-noising and data analysis
programs.

------
bigsassy
Trying to get Sign Inventory location data (stop signs, traffic lights, etc)
from the city of Rockville, MD. So far it's a losing battle. Integrating TIGER
data into my GIS the rest of the time (Geodjango is fun).

The view from my home office: <http://twitpic.com/23rg8a>

------
semanticist
Today I resisted the urge to walk out of the office and never go back.

One day I hope to be able to say 'failed to resist' instead.

------
metamemetics
1) At a coffee shop revising mockups and finishing new design work for a
client's business site. Adobe Fireworks or pure HTML\CSS, I hate Photoshop for
web stuff.

2) Researching apartments\courses\requirements for Illinois Urbana-Champaign
(Decided to go back to school for a CS degree, previously studied cog psych)

------
jdavid
this is kinda cool, it's like a scrum for hackernews

\- co-founder dating in mountain view

\- sf city parking pass

\- "identity and the browser" blog post

\- develop business idea docs

------
guiseppecalzone
Negotiating the purchase of phone numbers for <http://www.hellofax.com>.

Telecom companies are great at hiding their cost structure. With just one
company, I had a preliminary call, plus a conference call and I'm still
waiting for their price sheet.

------
pogos
Writing software that generates music.

------
MHordecki
As far as my work is concerned, I'm doing quasi-issue-tracking that's tightly
integrated with our IT platform. In Delphi, I shall add.

My side project is still in the conceptual phase, so I'll tell ypu this: I
hope to add my entire town to OpenStreetMap by this summer. I've just started.

------
Zak
I'm working on methods for automatically identifying tokens that act as noise
in a non-statistical text-classification system. I suspect the noise filter
will end up looking a bit like a Bayesian classifier.

No screenshots today, but it's easy enough to find screenshots of Emacs+Slime.

------
tim_church
I'm working on promoting/marketing my cheatsheet site -
<http://devcheatsheet.com/>

I'm also just starting development on a new site - a directory of tech events
and conferences. Hope to have a very basic alpha version by next week.

------
draegtun
Finishing touches (I hope!) to an automated aggregation & report system
written in Perl which produces multiple excel files (group level) & PDF
reports (sub-group level) using clients customer insight data which are sent
to relevant stakeholders each week.

------
ahemphill
Today is my last day at work in Connecticut -- in two weeks I'll be moving to
San Francisco and seeking a new position. (Anybody looking for a solid, well-
rounded front-end guy who wants to dive into more stuff? I'm huge on detail
and a quick learner.)

~~~
bgutierrez
Trulia is one that's looking:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qzZ9Vfwm&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qzZ9Vfwm&page=Jobs)

------
chrischen
Http://Like.fm, a social music site I've been working on since being on hiatus
from college.

------
dord
Working on a MUD engine written in PHP, an open sourced pet project of mine
for a while now.

------
snitko
Working on improvements for <http://dddone.com>

~~~
phugoid
With a domain name like that, you won't be getting a lot of fans from
stutterers like myself.

------
cperciva
Writing btree_balance_split. If I manage to get that finished today, I'll move
on to btree_balance_merge. I hope to have btree_balance finished by the end of
the weekend, at which point I'll write btree_mutate and finally have a key-
value store.

------
dylanz
Finalizing a budget, Creating job postings, Ordering company signage, Helping
plan a company trip, Fixing exceptions in a Ruby/Rails application, Mapping
out an asynchronous cache proxy solution that speaks JMS, Riding on Amtrak for
3 hours

------
anelson
Building .NET client and server components to transfer disk images over HTTP
as fast as the I/O system can handle.

This gives me an idea: when will Mattel give us "Asynchrony is hard" Barbie?

My development environment is Visual Studio 2010 with R# and the zenburn
theme.

------
joshwa
\-- making coming soon pages for 3 iphone apps and 3 physical products in
development (see my profile)

\-- working on iphone app to manage/coordinate your medical care:
<http://twitpic.com/23sew2>

------
yesbabyyes
Building a live auction application for an auction house, in
Tornado/memcache/jQuery.

~~~
abi
This sounds cool. Real-time auctions on the web should be a lot of fun. Post a
link whenever you're done.

~~~
shaddi
Genuinely curious: how is eBay not a real-time auction?

~~~
detst
I assume they mean like an in-person auction. People increasingly bid until
their max and when there are no more bids, the auction ends.

~~~
yesbabyyes
Sorry for the late reply. Yeah, this is for a more classic auction house.

It's called "open outcry", I think. The kind with an auctioneer, a room full
of people with paddles and the object (or a photo of it) up front.

It's an English auction with a pre-defined bid ladder, and people can also
pre-register with a maximum (hidden) bid, according to which the clerk will
bid for them.

We are streaming their auctions online, and now they want people to be able to
bid at home as well. Christie's (in England) already does this.

We think it might become a big deal when smaller auction houses in small towns
can have this - today, the prices are not as high as they "should", since the
market is local. If we can open it up, more people, and more knowledgeable
people, will bid and more of the money will flow to the original seller (or so
I think).

It's a fairly simple server on Tornado, which receives the bids etc and passes
messages with long-polling, with a memcache backend for scaling.

------
ghotli
Optimizing the map tile rendering stack for our mapping platform
(<http://www.cellmaps.com>). Finding the right streets to render in the whole
world. Needs to be faster.

------
tomkinstinch
At work, setting up CouchDB to store annotated genomic data. Currently
replacing a few CouchDB temporary view functions with Lucene search functions.

At home, using Django to write a social photo guide-sharing web app for
tinkerers.

------
Koldark
Just fixed a semi-critical bug that allowed an invalid email address to be
entered in and "try" to send (without any try/catch) thus crashing the
application. The application has been live for several years. Doh!

------
larsendt
Working on PyQt development for my employer, and when I get home, a bit of
Django for a webapp I'm building with a friend.

Edit: my dev environment <http://imgur.com/IEPWO.png>

------
keytweetlouie
I've been working on improving keytweet.com's algorithm. I develop our python
code in idle on windows. The goal is increase the number of relevant results
that are related to the popular topics in your feed.

------
filipcte
I'm working on implementing theme-support for a new travel journal app.

I'll also attempt to integrate FusionCharts in <http://www.cashbasehq.com>, a
personal finances app.

~~~
guiseppecalzone
Nice. Cash base is pretty cool. I really like the simplicity of the interface.
Would be cool if it were tied to your credit card, so expenses get
automatically displayed.

~~~
filipcte
Thanks! Unfortunately, services like Mint work only in _some_ countries, not
in all. I live in Romania and I built CashBase for my personal needs,
initially, since there aren't any Mint-like services available.

------
davidwparker
I've been hanging out with my friend who now lives in NYC (I'm in Denver).

Relationships FTW.

------
kingkilr
Looks like my morning is going to be figuring out the status of a few clients
we have, afternoon is going to be hacking on one or more of them. Murphy
willing I can work on GSOC this evening in peace.

~~~
mattyb
What's your GSoC project?

~~~
kingkilr
Refactoring the internals of the Django ORM with an eye towards supporting
non-relational databases, with a prototype backend for MongoDB.

~~~
grasshoper
Awesome. How will this relate with the current django-nonrel project?

------
Mongoose
I'm three weeks into an internship on the Google Maps tile-rendering team.

------
seaotter
A business proposal, a report on fisheries in France, a marketing plan, part
of a grant proposal, some reviews for Amazon, a few blogs - and I'm going
crazy ready to shoot a partridge in a pear tree.

------
joshuacc
Mostly front-end dev:

Putting the finishing touches on a client's online store. Starting a larger
WordPress project. Finishing up a personal design project.

I do most of my work in E Text Editor (Textmate clone for Windows).

------
eswat
A web app for setting up group buys for Steam games (ties into Valve’s OpenID
implementation).

But has to take a detour to pick up a free book on cognition my psychology
professor had. What a nice lady.

------
espadagroup
Being a business guy by day and teaching myself PHP by night using this
tutorial: <http://devzone.zend.com/article/627>

~~~
mattyb
I applaud your efforts, but those tutorials are old and crusty. Please get a
good book or two.

[http://www.amazon.com/Learning-MySQL-JavaScript-Step-
Step/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Learning-MySQL-JavaScript-Step-
Step/dp/0596157134/ref=pd_sim_b_1)

[http://www.amazon.com/PHP-MySQL-Web-
Development-4th/dp/06723...](http://www.amazon.com/PHP-MySQL-Web-
Development-4th/dp/0672329166/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1278706790&sr=1-1-catcorr)

Don't buy both, too much overlap. Just pick the one you like. The latter is
long, but worth it. I've got more recommendations if you're interested.

~~~
mitchellhislop
I also recommend the second one.

Not to hijack, but setting up a local server (MAMP or XAMP) and
building/breaking things has helped me in learning a few languages. Its worth
a night to do it.

------
_mattb
Configuring more cell phones for an open and cheap GPS bus-tracking project.
And messing with the UI too -- <http://dutrack.com> .

------
Scriptor
I'm readying up a Lisp to PHP compiler for release of the next version.
Ideally it'll be done soon today while I add finishing touches to the website
and do some final testing.

------
bond
Finishing my dating app. Planning to launch for testing early next week. I
know dating is a saturated market, but I'm trying to approach it on a
different angle. Wish me luck!

------
chewbranca
Working on a custom AMI I put together for Amazon's EC2 that is designed
specifically to power a rails framework I built. Having some fun with their
EBS volumes, very useful.

------
cubtastic71
Making user controls work in a MOSS 2007 Document library. So now front end
people can just edit the control without re-building parts and re-deploying.
It's actually fun :)

------
nethergoat
Automating AMI creation across all four Amazon regions so it can be part of
continuous integration. Goal is to integrate continuous deployment with EC2
auto scaling groups.

------
vmind
Finishing first week (of eight) doing some fairly boring contract C# work
(aggregating logs over low bandwidth to a webservice) to earn some money
between university terms.

------
dhimes
On vacation, during which time I usually refactor my timetables/strategies for
the upcoming year (which I usually have to re-do after summer ends and I get
serious again).

------
elomar
Learning how to make a driver to OpenSolaris. Yeah, OpenSolaris.

Since I've never done anything close to that (I'm mostly a Rails guy), it's
being kind of cool. College stuff :)

------
chrisclark1729
Creating config files for a universal report loader. Then hopefully
deprecating the over 100 scripts which exist to do the same thing as the
universal loader.

------
rje
Finishing up a milestone build of an iPhone game for a client, and if I have
any time in the day after that I'm going to keep digging into
CouchDB/Couchrest.

------
iskander
Specializer which propagates argument types through a dynamically typed
function and gives me back a statically typed one. Polyvariant type inference
ftw.

------
maryrosecook
Pistol Slut, my Javascript 2D platformer: pistolslut.com

------
delano
I'm creating a log parser for yellowpages.ca with Redis.

~~~
danohuiginn
oh, interesting. I wanted to use redis for log-parsing, but was scared by the
prospect of keeping everything in ram. Ended up using mongodb instead, but I'd
be interested to hear how you get on with redis.

~~~
delano
If you know what stats you want to collect before parsing, the memory usage is
very low. The most resource intensive part in this application is loading the
filtered logs for all machines into a sorted set (which is necessary to get
all the events in chronological order). That key is only temporary though.

That said, Redis 2.x supports virtual memory so it's less of a problem for a
longer-term data-store.

~~~
danohuiginn
That's useful information; thanks for answering!

------
bsnss-mn-cdr
Continuing to improve the technology that is powering my newest business.
Almost daily it seems to get better, make more money and provide new ideas.

------
achille
Writing ADA code; It's about as exciting as it sounds.

------
mfukar
Two things:

a) A module to load and execute arbitrary ELF files, to be used for post-
exploitation in penetration tests.

b) A PoC method to detect SSL stripping attacks, client-side.

------
nnash
Just finished and launched the website for my freelance business, and did some
IE testing for a portfolio site I built for a graphic designer.

------
lallysingh
A performance tool to pull raw data out of a process without slowing it down
very much. Today, that means reading through the gdb sources.

------
jakevoytko
Updating our abstraction for a particular 3rd party camera, since we found
ANOTHER edge case not mentioned in the documentation >.<

------
dhyasama
Building a digital signature tool with SVG and Batik to replace a paid tool
(Pronto from AlphaTrust) that costs about $1 per signature.

------
ashconnor
Backing up my entire hard disk so I can shift to Ubuntu from Windows, all
necessary because virtualenv doesn't play nice with Windows.

~~~
sherl0ck
I am using cygwin on windows, and so far virtualenv running just fine

------
foxtrot
my finances, however I wish I hadnt as its depressed me considerably. So im
going to go work on a few pints at my local after work.

------
WastedTime
The most mind numbing bugs that probably don't matter. At night and in the
early mornings I work on personal projects that matter.

------
mbenjaminsmith
Geo-search backend for a mobile social network on App Engine. It's a project
for someone else's startup and has been a lot of fun.

------
revorad
Polishing my web app <http://prettygraph.com> to Ask HN for a review on
Monday.

------
messel
Tweaked my desktop theme (emerald aquatweak) Continued work on a rails/sqlite
app port to Sinatra/datamapper (jruby app engine)

------
Pent
Working on creating a web front end for a very old C++ app (no .net support)
using java/jsp because that's what I know.

------
jamesbritt
I'm digging into jQuery and jQuery-UI to make the look-and-feel of my current
project easier to build and maintain.

------
spoon16
\- solving Facebook algorithm/career puzzles \- waiting for my wife to get out
of surgery \- enjoying the warm weather

------
mumrah
Importing all of the actors/roles from IMDb into mongoDB for a little proof of
concept. 12m documents and counting!

------
jorangreef
A CSV parser in Javascript with support for embedded commas/quotes/newlines
that can yield rows as they are parsed.

------
ErrantX
Getting security/QA audited (& drug tested).

Yes, on a Friday. Apparently men with clipboards have no idea what POETS day
means!

------
shaggy
Migrating from my old mac book pro to my new mac book pro! Maybe some work if
there's time after lunch. :)

------
uggedal
I migrated <http://wasitup.com> from Tokyo Tyrant to Redis.

~~~
mattyb
Why?

~~~
uggedal
Tokyo Tyrant is poorly documented, virtually unmaintained, and has a small
community. In addition I've seen strange replication errors and locking when
doing expensive operations.

As an alternative I needed something simple, resource efficient, well
maintained (antirez is an excellent maintainer), documented, easily deployed,
easily configured, and seemingly stable. It also needed to scale down to small
virtual machines. Cassandra and MongoDB was evaluated, but drew the short
straw.

My only complaint with Redis is its lack of features for high availability out
of the box. Thankfully this is going to be addressed in the next release.

------
takameyer
Sniffing out a buffer overflow issue on an AT32UC3B. Very new to the lower
level c, so it's a process.

------
mkeblx
Just lost job today, possibly due to HN. Pondering whether to start job search
or startup my business.

------
chrisconley
Trying to finish up some client work, so I can work on my mechanical turk api
and watch more vimcasts.

------
dannyr
Big deployment to Production last night that deleted 100K+ rows. Trying to
figure out what caused it.

~~~
mattyb
Ouch.

------
tirrellp
Today I am working on my presentation for the MobileBeat conference. 4 minutes
to pitch. No sweat.

------
ibejoeb
Got 7 clients competing for my time, right now. If you're considering making
the switch, do it.

------
jaxn
Writing some systems integration stuff to allow US ecommerce companies to sell
to Latin America.

~~~
rubyrescue
would love to hear more about that...

~~~
jaxn
Http://BorderJump.com

We are already helping companies sell to Latin America. I am working to make
it easier for us to do it.

------
davidedicillo
Working on an iPad app for Barilla for a couple of hours and the rest of the
day on FancyDocs.

------
dlnovell
I'm building a machine learning system in .NET to attempt to predict the
outcome of NBA games.

~~~
zoomzoom
I would save your time. The heat are going to win.

------
rufugee
Reading python and django docs while considering a possible port of a Rails
app to Django.

------
jzting
Today's goal is to squash some bugs from a popular utility iPhone app I
recently released.

------
powrtoch
I've been reading the entire archive of sequences on LessWrong.

I'm paid by the hour and it's been slow.

------
aarongough
Writing my first programming language... And VM, and lexer, and parser, and
compiler!

Good clean fun!

------
ptn
Right now, procrastination. Later, getting my las exposition as an undergrad
ready.

------
strebler
a 500K government RFP...ugh..

------
nutmeg
Writing an extension to do remote authentication between Zendesk and Joomla.

------
SanjayU
Putting some enhancements on a dieting application for my employer. C#/MVC

------
sganesh
Customizing Fogbugz. Surfing Hacker News. Setting up my new Android Phone.

------
csomar
trying to fix few issues and add some features to my web app
(<http://onlineqrlab.com>); also looking for a PHP script to decode Qrcodes,
any idea?

~~~
yesbabyyes
Doesn't seem like it. Here is a workaround:

<http://www.andrewmkane.com/blog/2009/04/16/parsing-qr-codes/>

------
RichClaxton
Developing a statistics system for the football premier league in the UK.

------
jcromartie
Using Ruby to create a better way to specify CSV exports from our system.

------
nc
I am working on an API for moviesnowapp.com. Figuring out the structure.

------
w-ll
Two games, 3 apps, and finding a new house to rent for me and my DJ

------
intheory0
UXEP spec doc for a major mobile provider's next hot phone.

------
bengl3rt
Fixing one last firmware bug so a major customer can ship!

------
Blackymetal
Working on AduanaCol.com, uploading data to DB

------
thewhitewizzard
building an oracle query that pivots data based on a selection of columns
(user selected) in 10g (no pivot function)

------
moultano
Trying to make your search results not suck.

------
david927
A new form of database, new query language.

------
j2d2
Tornado, MongoDB and using Emacs to do it.

------
Concours
working on the curation of datas on <http://www.gmbhnews.com>

------
adamilardi
Icefaces front end work. Java baby!

------
recampbell
Getting JOSSO to work with Hudson.

------
gsiener
Thinking of something to start...

------
callmeed
Getting over a week-long illness

------
johngunderman
Packing for a backpacking trip.

~~~
elomar
where are you backpacking to, if I may ask? :)

------
seanlinmt
implementing HTML5 offline web storage for an inventory management system. C#
MVC

------
tudorw
au contraire, it would appear most of you are wasting time reading HN like me
:)

------
JohnFritzen
GE Smallworld GIS Magik code.

------
jwegan
Writing a device driver

------
kingkawn
chemistry laboratory write ups.

------
jim_dot
bugfixes.

------
shareme
android games and Libraries..

[http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4776883837_ff1ed211e1_b....](http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4776883837_ff1ed211e1_b.jpg)

blog <http://mobilebytes.wordpress.com>

I start dev a 3d game next week using a game engine in C++

------
tkahn6
Finished up a web app/program (PHP and Python cron jobs) that will notify you
if a course that you want at Virginia Tech opens up.

<http://hokienotify.me/>

